# Ive lost some trust with my Creche, alternatives in the Skerries area?



## Greeneye (30 Jun 2010)

My two year old has had few minor injuries in a creche he began in in Feb 2010 and the staff did not notice them, cut chin, bruise on cheek and scratched wrist - also came home one day with bad nappy rash. 

Recently he got a bite on his arm and this again had not been noticed by the staff, then I just picked him up and he has new marks, although this time the staff did notice, the owner was pretty reassuring but I am at the point of worrying about his wellbeing while I am in work. 

I cant give up work, its just not possible and I do understand kids get bruises etc, but I think this is a bit much in the time he is there, anyone know of creche in Skerries area or around that is really good, I liked this creche, its ethos etc, but I cant overlook these problems, he is not exactly running into the place in the mornings either.

Any advice, plese dont say give up work that is not an option.


----------



## haminka1 (30 Jun 2010)

any chance to get a childminder instead? find it safer and cheaper than creche


----------



## Greeneye (30 Jun 2010)

*Creche*



haminka1 said:


> any chance to get a childminder instead? find it safer and cheaper than creche


 
Having reall problems with this site, not good day!! Cant log in ...

Anyhow have thought of that , but dont know anyone in area who is keen to do it and I like the idea that he has other kids to mix with, although not really the biters.. are you speaking from experience, did you find creche bit unsafe??


----------



## haminka1 (30 Jun 2010)

just heard stories, really, no personal experience


----------



## ajapale (30 Jun 2010)

Hi Greeneye,

Ive expanded the title somewhat to reflect the question better.

Have you tired some of the specialist sites such as www.rollercoaster.ie?

aj


----------



## Greeneye (30 Jun 2010)

Thanks, Will try them too.


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Jul 2010)

In my experience, thats fairly typical with boys of that age especially if they are in any way active. They'd get the same if they were at home with siblings. Rashes can appear in a few hours too. Regardless of all that, you are absolutely correct to be concerned and vigilant, and make the crèche aware of it. How they deal with that, is very important to your confidence in them.


----------



## ridcully (8 Jul 2010)

Absolutely second that little boys always seem to have a permanent bruise / scratch but you are completely correct in not having faith in this creche - when my son hurts himself an accident report is filled out which I have to sign after they have explained what happens, I presumed that this was a regulatory requirement.

I don't think you can blanket say that childminders are better than creches, I think it has to suit your own expectations and experiences, but you are doing the right thing in taking him out of that one.  Sorry I can't help with recommendations.


----------



## bren1916 (8 Jul 2010)

When you say Creche - do you mean pre-school ie how old is your son?
We use an excellent one in Rush, although we live in Skerries (long story) but child#1 never had a problem and child#2 starting there in Sept.


----------



## skerries01 (13 Jul 2010)

We have our child in a Popcorn Creche and find it absolutely brilliant.Tis a little more expensive than others around but the staff are brill.I know that incidents and accidents will always happen but here i found anythime anything happened we were always told and everything is recorded in an accident report book.Would also like to give up work and do the caring myself but unfortunately cant afford it.Good luck with ur search.


----------

